# Opinion and/or reaction saught



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Please express your opinion and/or your reaction to the performance of Sibelius' Valse Triste by the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Mariss Jansons, as well as to the conduct of the conductor.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought it was a nice performance, and the conductor certainly seemed to have a profound sense of appreciation and enjoyment for the piece of music judging by his body language.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I give props to the conductor - the orchestra plays tightly together, and it's obviously well-rehearsed. I'm not sure how I like the extremes of tempo, however; I've never heard the slower sections played THAT slow before. A worthy performance altogether.


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

*Reaction/opinion of the original poster*

Thank you both for your comments. When I first saw this performance I reacted to the conductor body language feeling as if he was conducting the piece under a spell, under the influence of the muse. I wondered if other viewers of the video felt the same way.

Also, I am impressed by the excellent rapport between the conductor and the players throughout the performance.

In my opinion, this performance is one of the best to fit the name of the piece, which means "_sad valse_" or "_gloomy valse_."


----------

